# Help Venting Hemichromis



## Rex740 (Oct 26, 2010)

I have a bunch of Hemichromis letourneuxi that I have been venting and I am not sure on one of them. Can anyone figure it out?


----------



## Rex740 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------

